# no one is truly evil



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

Note: These are purely my thoughts and they have no real basis in anything...so they may be totally of track or inaccurate in you opinion

I love to think about what drives people to break the law, to go against their natures and commit a crime, namely those that mass murder others. (I'm a psychology obsessed nut sometimes...) I say "go against their natures" because I believe that no one is inherently evil, I believe that something has to cause them to feel that commiting a crime is their only way out of a situation. This feeling doesn't come from just one circumstance; it's the culmination of tons of little things that eventually leads a person to hurt someone else. It can come from problems in their childhood, social exclusion, or even mental instability. I've come to think that low self-worth can cause a great impact on the way a person views the rest of humanity. The way I see it, if you can't think highly of yourself, who you know better than any other person, than how can you possibly think highly of others. How can a person not judge others if they judge themselves? I think eventually the way an individual judges themself can get projected onto the rest of humanity which may or may not be up to par with that individual's standards or ideals. If an individual strives to be perfect than they probably unknowingly also subscribe those views to others causing them to have a skewed view of humanity as a whole. 

When people have this skewed view of humanity they sometimes see it as "evil" or "wrong" because it clashes with their skewed value system. When this happens, a person may chose to impose their values and ideals on the rest of humanity (just like their judgement process had alreadly been applied). Since these people are generally unstable, they may seek measures to impose their values that actually contradict the values of normal society. I see these criminal acts as starting out more as protests than anything and then eventually, if this person did not get the reaction they wanted, bigger crimes might come to attract the public support of their views or to force the public to share their views. Eventually, this constitutes the breakdown of any morals this person had left in order for that person to continue to search for a "cure" for the views of humaity that oppose their own. 

I'd like to point out that throughout this cycle a person could've started out with good intentions. Even if a person has good ideas, sometimes the way they support these ideas is immoral or wrong, but the individual with their own mental process doesn't see it that way.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

you've never met me before have you...


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I disagree with you because I have seen pure evil. But I am very happy you cannot see evil. I encourage you to never listen to someone like me and forever believe there is no evil people. I wish I could see life like that. More power to you.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

It's always good to share your thoughts and your opinions, as that is how we actually get to know each other. I would also disagree with you, though I can see and understand your points. I have seen those people that are born with the inability to process moral or ethical situations. Sociopaths and psychopaths especially... For some, the tendencies manifest at very young ages, and cross cultural/social/ethical boundaries... this, to me, offers the point that there are components within humans to contain characteristics that our society deems as evil. 

Good and evil is only what society says it is. If our society said that murdering anyone who bothered you was ok... then would it still be considered evil if the majority of society accepted it? 

In my mind, there is no good and evil... just the predisposition of how we handle things that we are given at birth.... society is the one that sets the standards. If it's something society says is evil... then yes, they can be born with inherent evil traits... 

This is all my opinion of course and I tend to ramble and pontificate as much as the next person, so take it as you will...

Interesting topic, thank you for sharing.


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

Jinxies, I agree with that too! I think that most everything is a grey area and that no one can be classed as true evil because from their view they can be right...it's all relative, but I was just going with society's view of evil or villainous which may be wrong.


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

Oh and Righteous Rob, I don't think I've ever met you, but I have to say...I kindof had myself in mind as I was writing this...


----------

